# I Need a New Desktop Photo



## Old Monkey (May 7, 2005)

Here are some of my old ones. All of these were taken with my Sony Cyber-shot 3.2 mega pixels. Most of the picts were taken while at work or going to or from work. I am interested in seeing your photos, especially ones that capture the scenery where you live. Mine were all shot in the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## Old Monkey (May 7, 2005)

..and more.


----------



## jason j ladue (May 7, 2005)

nice shots, big smelly monkey that oregon shot is great (of course i _would _ say that) try this one...


----------



## rivahrat (May 7, 2005)

*great shots.*

i love the Oregon one. man i miss living out there. was born in Klamath falls. anyways how bout this shot? its not big timber but it is a most excellent shot. this persimmon tree sits in my front field.


----------



## Old Monkey (May 7, 2005)

Nice picts guys. I like photo that capture the scenic beauty of a place. I miss the ocean.


----------



## jason j ladue (May 7, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> I miss the ocean.


true that...i get to missing the ocean too, and i live only an hour from it.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 7, 2005)

Nice pic of the Pacific Ocean..........never seen that, beautiful. I sit where the Gulf of Mexico and the Atlantic Ocean kiss.


----------



## pantheraba (May 7, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> I miss the ocean.



JJ Ladue and Old Monkey, I understand. Here is one I took in Hawaii on vacation with my family a few years ago...this 3 legged turtle was the picture of grace.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 7, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Old Monkey (May 7, 2005)

vharrison2 said:


> Nice pic of the Pacific Ocean..........never seen that, beautiful. I sit where the Gulf of Mexico and the Atlantic Ocean kiss.


It sounds like an pretty area, how about a pict.


----------



## Yin (May 8, 2005)

390-acre Skinner State Park on top of Mount Holyoke.


----------



## Old Monkey (May 8, 2005)

Nice picts Yin. Do you know what the river's name is?


----------



## Yin (May 8, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> Nice picts Yin. Do you know what the river's name is?




Connecticut River.


----------



## Yellowdog (May 26, 2005)

I have posted these before. An area called "grapetown"


----------



## Old Monkey (May 27, 2005)

Cool photos, very austere.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 27, 2005)

Very nice pictures indeed. Here's one of a flower I took that was growing on a shrubery.
John


----------



## rb_in_va (May 27, 2005)

Here are some pics from wilderness areas in Idaho from an older thread.. OM do you recognize any of these?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=19904


----------



## rbtree (Jul 3, 2005)

Boo!!

here's some--all 1024x768


----------



## rbtree (Jul 3, 2005)

This is not my pic, but I shot a nearly identical pic in 1984 or so...this is in the Bugaboos in the Northen Selkirks of BC. We had just done a nice easy 7 or 8 pitch climb of Pigeon Spire. This pic is shot on the descent route, which is an even easier climb... the face we had climbed is a huge slab of only 50-60 degrees or so, so is a cakewalk. But the massif in the background is the famous Howser Towers.

On my next trip to the Bugs a year later, we climbed the 2000 foot 20 pitch "Beckey-Chouinard" West Buttress of the South Howser Tower (the left hand of the three peaks you see) The descent is the east face in this pic, and consists of 7 rappels, the last touches you down on the glacier just after crossing that giant gaping bergschrund. We did this Grade V, 5.10 climb in one day; the last three rappels were in the dark...we weren't sure if our line length would allow us to clear the bergschrund. They did, phew! This fabulous and classic climb was easily the highlight of my 12 year climbing career...which I sadly ended 20 years ago....but now going on 32 in the trees


----------



## rbtree (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice late winter view!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice pics, Roger.


----------



## Al Smith (Jul 3, 2005)

This is Ohio,believe it or not.Photo is of lake hope,in what was called the hanging rock iron region.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 6, 2005)

Just figured how to post pictures with my mobile phone, sorry if the pic quality is not too flash, dose it make any difference if the file is bitmap or J PEG?


----------



## jimmyq (Jul 6, 2005)

my current desktop. Crescent Beach. my old one, eagle at Brackendale


----------



## rbtree (Jul 6, 2005)

jim, use jpeg's, much smaller, same quality.

here's an oldie goodie of mine, but being vertical, isn't optimal for a desktopper.


----------



## jimmyq (Jul 6, 2005)

loving that one RBtree (Denny Mt)

here is shannon falls


----------



## vharrison2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That is pretty.


----------



## Old Monkey (Jul 7, 2005)

Great picts Roger and Paul!


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 7, 2005)

I just got two new 21" monitors at work yesterday, and put the Helmcken Fall, BC on them. It's pretty cool to see it in "stereo."


----------



## rbtree (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds great Rog....Here's another shot a few seconds later, identical except for the spray formation, might be even nicer to run one pic of each...


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 18, 2005)

I wish I could do that, but it appears that I have to use the same pic for both. It's a small tradeoff though. It's nice to be able to use two for what I do. Later, Roger.


----------



## RAMRod (Jul 20, 2005)

*snowy mountains*

If you're into mountains, snow, and such, might like these pics... they were taken in the Snowy Mountains in February of this year.

RAMRod


----------



## Gord (Jul 20, 2005)

here are a coupla recent pictures of mine.

'the_view" might appear to be boring but it *is* what the largest douglas-fir in the world sees every evening (from about 210')

edit: hey paul, that's brandywine falls not shannon.


----------



## Old Monkey (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice picture of the frog. My daughter will get a kick out of that. She is my current desktop.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 2, 2005)

From our hike couple weeks ago. Got the looking up the tree as my desktop now, like laying in a hammock wasting time.
An Oak carbunkle and looking west towards the Blue Ridge Mts.


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 3, 2005)

gum branch


----------



## Ekka (Aug 3, 2005)

That's a decent size tree there mate. Nice action pic


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 3, 2005)

maybe fiddy on the desktop


----------



## Redbull (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a pic that I took at a customers house. I left it big so dial up beware.


----------

